# Port Theme Chooser Roms? Or Theme Chooser Support?



## Lehthanis (Nov 2, 2011)

I was wondering if there is a way to port theme chooser roms to flashable roms that will work with liberty? If not, is there a plan to implement theme chooser support for liberty (or any bionic roms) any time soon?

Loving liberty so far! Great work.


----------



## idle0095 (Jul 18, 2011)

I wish. That's why cm7 needs to hurry up.


----------



## Lehthanis (Nov 2, 2011)

I know! Theme chooser is what I miss more than anything else!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

dev subforums are for releases only. moved to Bionic General. Thanks.


----------

